# 750il driver seat upper recline inop



## k.jfitz (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello all. Wondering if anyone could be so kind as to enlighten me as to why my upper recline function on my '96 750il is not working? The motor motors, but that is all. Seat is stuck in the reclined position on the upper portion only. Kinda annoying as I am not a fan of the laid back look! Any help, PLEASE!!! And thanks!


----------



## 7partsonly (Nov 9, 2009)

yea man the motors gears are broke.. i would take the lower seat back off first then the top. you have to pull hard to get them off. then you can maunlly take the motor assy off and adjust the seat that way. i can get u the motor and the gear assy for like 225.. shipped.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

7partsonly said:


> yea man the motors gears are broke.. i would take the lower seat back off first then the top. you have to pull hard to get them off. then you can maunlly take the motor assy off and adjust the seat that way. i can get u the motor and the gear assy for like 225.. shipped.


Is your motor and gear assembly new or used? 
Is it OEM?
Is it from a parted out vehicle?
If so, what vehicle (year and model) is it from and can you guarantee it is the same for the original poster's vehicle? 
What is the part number of what you have so the original poster can look it up and verify compatibility?


----------

